# Winking Owl Chardonnay



## scubaman2151 (Jun 13, 2010)

I was at Aldi's yesterday (Local discount food retailer) and they always have a section with heavily discounted wines. I was able to pick up two bottles; a Chardonnay and a Merlot. Both of these were Winking Owl brand and each came in at $3.99. I have only had the chance to try the Chardonnay and was very surprised at how good the flavor of the wine was.I am working on my tasting experience so before I taste the wine I don't read the back of the label as I don't want any influence from the maker as to what I should be experiencing when I taste the wine.With the Chardonnay, I found it to be very fruit forward, with a modest taste of pear.After checking the backlabel, I found I was right on and the pear was a main selling point for the wine. The aroma was a little lacking but you could still pick up the hints of pear and occasionally apple. The Chardonnay is a excellent wine for the price and I am looking forward to trying the Merlot. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Scuba


----------

